# Denny's Favorite



## Yob (14/1/13)

http://www.wyeastlab.com/hb_yeaststrain_detail.cfm?ID=201

Im thinking of trying some of this yeast, anybody with experience care to share? 

Yob


----------



## Matt Browne (14/1/13)

I love it!!
Very versitile .... Can you used in the majority of styles!!


----------



## Crusty (14/1/13)

Yob said:


> http://www.wyeastlab.com/hb_yeaststrain_detail.cfm?ID=201
> 
> Im thinking of trying some of this yeast, anybody with experience care to share?
> 
> Yob


Hey Yob.
I'm ordering some gear this week for a 1450 Pale Ale.
Ale malt, dark caramalt & special B. Hopped with magnum, centennial & cascade. 5.3% & 39IBU, it looks pretty nice.


----------



## warra48 (14/1/13)

I've used it in an APA and a Brown Porter.
Excellent yeast, good in lots of styles.
Ferments well, not a lot of kraeusen, and drops clear quicker and better than US05 (or its liquid equivalents).


----------



## podon (2/2/13)

Used it in my last beer; Dennys Rye IPA. It's in secondary atm and tasting pretty good.

Will post once its kegged.


----------



## sponge (16/2/15)

I've used 1450 in my last 3 US beers (amber, rye PA and wheat) and really liking it. Quick ferment (fermented @ 17-18'C), clears quickly and really clean.

I'm normally a 1272 man but may have just been converted.


----------



## Yob (16/2/15)

Ive got some frozen off, I really should get some out and give it a run 

Ive been having so much fun with 1217 and Greenbelt, it hasnt left a lot of room for playing with others... and the next one has to be a double Heather Ale so the lineup for the Stirplates gets longer still h34r:


----------



## sponge (16/2/15)

Greenbelt is high up on my to-try list. Seems to get real good reviews..

Too many yeasts, not enough brews.

Looks like I best pull my finger out..


----------



## Yob (16/2/15)

Let me know sponge, it can't be sourced locally so when you want some, touch base.


----------



## Weizguy (16/2/15)

Yob, I hear that you are also getting the Flying Dog yeast and the Pacman (eventually, when I have time to package them up).

What to do with those? Rogue I²PA clone? Gonzo Imperial Porter?


----------



## Yob (16/2/15)

Ooh ooh.. I know the answer to this one


----------

